# Earn 5X Points Promo with AGR Credit Card



## TinCan782 (Mar 15, 2022)

Just got an email from Amtrak. Another 5x points promo like the one last December with the BofA AGR credit card.
This one is for March 15 through April 30. 4,000 point limit.
You must register by March 31. Link to BofA provided in the email.
Watch your inbox!


----------



## pennyk (Mar 15, 2022)

I received the email also, which may be targeted. I was just going to start a thread and you beat me to it.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 15, 2022)

TinCan782 said:


> Just got an email from Amtrak. Another 5x points promo like the one last December with the BofA AGR credit card.
> This one is for March 15 through April 30. 4,000 point limit.
> You must register by March 31. Link to BofA provided in the email.
> Watch your inbox!


Got mine - for both cards. Hmm, my car is due for some service. 
Might be time to charge my next two rent payments even though the cc fee is high.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 15, 2022)

pennyk said:


> I received the email also, which may be targeted. I was just going to start a thread and you beat me to it.


I thought about posting it, but decided not to make others jealous if they don’t get the email.


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 15, 2022)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I thought about posting it, but decided not to make others jealous if they don’t get the email.


When I posted this same promo last December it generated a lot of discussion regarding it being a targeted offer.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Mar 15, 2022)

I am not getting these anymore. Did not get the December promo either. Harumph!


----------



## JayPea (Mar 15, 2022)

I got the email and signed up just now. Too bad it didn't begin last week; I bought my laptop last Wednesday. Oh well, let the spending begin!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 15, 2022)

JayPea said:


> I got the email and signed up just now. Too bad it didn't begin last week; I bought my laptop last Wednesday. Oh well, let the spending begin!


Same thing for me, I paid my Car and Renters Insurance, bought a New TV and a New Phone in the past Month!


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 15, 2022)

JayPea said:


> I got the email and signed up just now. Too bad it didn't begin last week; I bought my laptop last Wednesday. Oh well, let the spending begin!


It only takes $800 of spending to max out the 4,000 points.


----------



## plane2train (Mar 16, 2022)

TinCan782 said:


> It only takes $800 of spending to max out the 4,000 points.



I was just calculating that. If you are only looking the 1:1 ratio categories, you need to spend $1000. That would give you 1000 regular points plus 4000 bonus points, so 5x earning in all. Note that the 4000 number is the bonus points max, not the total points max.


----------



## TheVig (Mar 16, 2022)

I got the email too.


----------



## JeanA (Mar 16, 2022)

I got the email yesterday. (I would pay my rent by credit card if they didn't charge me $50 to do so - outrageous.)


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 16, 2022)

JeanA said:


> I got the email yesterday. (I would pay my rent by credit card if they didn't charge me $50 to do so - outrageous.)


I think my fee is $35, but it may have gone up. I'm thinking 5x points for my rent will be worth the fee considering all the points I will get. It think AGR points are worth about 38 cents.


----------



## Bonser (Mar 16, 2022)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I thought about posting it, but decided not to make others jealous if they don’t get the email.


Well, you made me jealous. I didn't get promo offer and neither did my wife. We both have active AGR cards.


----------



## City of Miami (Mar 16, 2022)

AmtrakBlue said:


> It think AGR points are worth about 38 cents.


Really? How? Based on redemptions an agr point averages ~ 2.2¢ 
Perhaps you're thinking it takes 38 points to cover $1 of Value fare.


----------



## Danib62 (Mar 16, 2022)

It’s strange that they’re still doing promotions like this given that the card is no longer being marketed by BofA.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Mar 16, 2022)

The exact same time Citibank is offering 5x Advantage miles on their AA credit card. They're make me choose between them


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 16, 2022)

JeanA said:


> I got the email yesterday. (I would pay my rent by credit card if they didn't charge me $50 to do so - outrageous.)


Ditto! Landlords are Sharks!


----------



## Laser1987 (Mar 16, 2022)

Received this yesterday.

The limitation is only 4000 Pts. MOSQUITO MEAT!!!


----------



## jis (Mar 16, 2022)

I think one probably has to have less than a quarter of a million points or some such, to get this offer, or have been involved in some other unmentionable sin. I did not get it yet.


----------



## jebr (Mar 16, 2022)

I got it yesterday. Will probably run rent through it one month to max out the amount of bonus points earned.


----------



## TheVig (Mar 16, 2022)

jis said:


> I think one probably has to have less than a quarter of a million points or some such, to get this offer, or have been involved in some other unmentionable sin. I did not get it yet.



IIRC, when they did the last promotion, I didn't get the email until 3 days after it started.


----------



## daybeers (Mar 16, 2022)

I didn't get the last one in the fall, but got this one. Not a tremendous amount since it maxes out at 4000 but nice nonetheless!


----------



## Exvalley (Mar 17, 2022)

I got this offer. I just purchased $900 worth of airfare on the AGR card to get my bonus points. I had not been using the AGR card for a while because I have switched to the Capital One Venture X.


----------



## jis (Mar 17, 2022)

I got an offer to buy points at a discount. When I went to check what the going prices were, the site crashed. So I went on with whatever else I was doing.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Mar 17, 2022)

I received the BOA offer yesterday and the notice about extra points buy on AGR. Also wished I had waited to buy my Amtrak Gathering trips, but with other things we put on the card will still make the max limit. It was nice to get those extra points last December.


----------



## diesteldorf (Mar 19, 2022)

JeanA said:


> I got the email yesterday. (I would pay my rent by credit card if they didn't charge me $50 to do so - outrageous.)



Have you ever tried signing up for Paypal Key and linking it to your Amtrak Card? I know many prefer not to deal with Paypal, but Paypal Key gives you a virtual Mastercard that is treated as a DEBIT card at many places.

My online rent portal, charges 3% to pay with a credit card, but a flat $9.99 to use a debit card. I linked my Paypal Key # to my Amtrak card and made a $990.00 rent payment ($990.00 + $9.99 debit card fee) to earn 4000 extra AGR points.


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 19, 2022)

diesteldorf said:


> Have you ever tried signing up for Paypal Key and linking it to your Amtrak Card? I know many prefer not to deal with Paypal, but Paypal Key gives you a virtual Mastercard that is treated as a DEBIT card at many places.
> 
> My online rent portal, charges 3% to pay with a credit card, but a flat $9.99 to use a debit card. I linked my Paypal Key # to my Amtrak card and made a $990.00 rent payment ($990.00 + $9.99 debit card fee) to earn 4000 extra AGR points.


Would this fine print apply to what you describe? "Cash Advances and Balances Transfers do not apply for purposes of this offer." 
Just curious how BofA might interpret the transaction.


----------



## diesteldorf (Mar 20, 2022)

TinCan782 said:


> Would this fine print apply to what you describe? "Cash Advances and Balances Transfers do not apply for purposes of this offer."
> Just curious how BofA might interpret the transaction.



Several years ago, I asked that my cash advance feature be disabled or greatly reduced as a safety precaution. BOA wasn't able to completely disable it, but set it with a $300 limit. My transaction went through without any issues. I did something similar in December, but only made an $800 charge, leaving points on the table. Kudos to whoever pointed out that maxing out this promo required a spend of $1000+. So far, I've experienced no repercussions from BOA.

The actual charge posted as 'Other Goods and Services.'


----------



## JeanA (Mar 21, 2022)

Exvalley said:


> I got this offer. I just purchased $900 worth of airfare on the AGR card to get my bonus points. I had not been using the AGR card for a while because I have switched to the Capital One Venture X.


I hadn't been using my card, either. I moved all my automatic payments to a hotel card and started using a cash-back card for everything else when I realized that I wouldn't be able to travel for a while. Maybe that's why I got the offer...?


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 21, 2022)

JeanA said:


> I hadn't been using my card, either. I moved all my automatic payments to a hotel card and started using a cash-back card for everything else when I realized that I wouldn't be able to travel for a while. Maybe that's why I got the offer...?


My wife and I are continous users of our AGR cards (we each have our own). We each received and activated the offer as was the case last December. Light or non-use of the card was not the "trigger" in our case.


----------



## jebr (Mar 21, 2022)

TinCan782 said:


> Would this fine print apply to what you describe? "Cash Advances and Balances Transfers do not apply for purposes of this offer."
> Just curious how BofA might interpret the transaction.



In my experience PayPal Key doesn't code as a cash advance - presumably since you're still paying a merchant for goods and/or services directly. I've used it to pay my rent many times on the BoA Customized Cash card - the 3% on online shopping applies to my rent payment, and via PayPal Key the transaction cost through the property management company I rent from is only $3.95.

However, sending money directly to someone else via PayPal (without it being coded on PayPal's end as a business transaction - however that happens) will code as a cash advance with BoA. Learned that the hard way about a year ago.


----------



## jebr (Mar 21, 2022)

Of course, the PayPal Key discussion is moot now, as it's being discontinued next month. I'll probably pay up my rent in early April for May and then check out Bilt Rewards going forward.


----------



## jebr (May 25, 2022)

My bonus points just posted! Nice little boost to think about using on some upcoming trips.


----------



## Danib62 (May 25, 2022)

My points posted too. Only 3833. Not sure why I didn’t get the full 4000, pretty sure I spent over $1000 during the promotional period.

EDIT: went back and double checked my spending and apparently I was under.


----------



## TheVig (May 25, 2022)

Got my 4000 yesterday.


----------



## TinCan782 (May 25, 2022)

Got mine yesterday as well.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 9, 2022)

Just got my May AGR Statement and the 4,000 Bonus Points were in my Account!

Most of my Points now come from Bill Auto-Pay and Purchases. I've only been on Amtrak twice this year, an Acela Trip in NYC and a Day Trip to Dallas.


----------

